# Dedicated Intel Ethernet PCI-e card vs. integrated (motherboard)



## mscp (Apr 23, 2019)

How much of a difference would it be to use a separate PCI-e ethernet card - in terms of performance boost? Marginally or immense?


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 23, 2019)

Wouldn't make a difference at all, I think. Don't bother.


----------



## mscp (Apr 23, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Wouldn't make a difference at all, I think. Don't bother.



Aye. Thanks!


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 23, 2019)

If you are talking about VEpro performance, actually it does make a difference according to what the most informed people at VSL say. I suppose, it depends on what chipset is onboard. Also, there is a big difference in performance for VEpro, if you use a dedicated port for VEpro and separate one for all other network traffic. Using two onboard ethernet ports is inferior to using a separate NIC for the VEpro network in this case, if I remember correctly.


----------



## mscp (Apr 23, 2019)

FriFlo said:


> If you are talking about VEpro performance, actually it does make a difference according to what the most informed people at VSL say. I suppose, it depends on what chipset is onboard. Also, there is a big difference in performance for VEpro, if you use a dedicated port for VEpro and separate one for all other network traffic. Using two onboard ethernet ports is inferior to using a separate NIC for the VEpro network in this case, if I remember correctly.



Both machines' chipset are intel's.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 23, 2019)

Then it probably depends on wether you want to use VEpro over a separate ethernet port and IP (which is highly recommended!). In that case, two ethernet ports on your main board probably share one Intel controller. There might be a bottleneck due to that. To be sure, it is in any way recommendable to buy a dedicated intel NIC. It will not be expensive.


----------

